# Mac 1935S M1 parts?



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone have a safety for one of these? Call 384-9405. Thanks.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Deleted ...wrong link


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Detail.aspx?pid=902050&catid=10243
Sorry, wrong link.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks scott....i hear the 1935s and 1935a are different. Ill research it some more. I dont know if they will interchange safties.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

OH, yes.....I see....looked it up ... http://unblinkingeye.com/Guns/F1935S/f1935s.html
They are different...too bad numrich does not have the part for the s ....the do have a schematic for the A though.....it probably still functions in a similar way....looks like it could be fabricated from the piece you still have.
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=10243
If you cant find a replacement .....I would just weld the lever half that you have to a similar sized rod, then file/cut it until it worked.
....also saw that some of them are broken while being disassembled.
Since it functions as a firing pin block, I believe it was probably broken by someone "dry firing" with the block on. It was meant as a safe way to manually lower the hammer while pulling the trigger....but not full force.


----------

